# Introducing New Chicks to and Old Coop



## copper_roe (Mar 5, 2013)

Just got some new chicks and eventually they will going outside into the big coop.
What is the best way to ease them in without them getting pecked or hurt?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well.... This my special way. I have this mesh fence and a littler water and a feeder. I build the mesh fence in to the coop and put the feeder and water in there along with the chickens! And I later let them out in to the coop.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, they need to be separate from the older flock, but with a mesh fence so everyone can see each other and talk to each other. After about a week of this, you can mix them at night and then mix them the next morning. They may have some head pecking to deal with, but that's why I like to always have a group of 5 or more so they have their friends to hang out with until the whole flock matures and assimilates. However, I have had small additions that kept to themselves and never assimilated with the older hens.


----------

